# einzelnes Bild aus einem Film schneiden



## Quattle (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo. Ich habe vor kurzem einen Film mit meiner Fernsehkarte auf meinen Computer aufgenommen. Nun möchte ich aus dem Film ein einzelnes Bild ausschneiden und als JPEG-Bild speichern. Kann man sowas machen? PS: Als Videobearbeitungsprogramm habe ich PinnacleStudio 8.1.


----------



## chmee (8. Mai 2005)

Es wird dort sicherlich auch eine Exportieren-Frame/Bild-Funktion geben.
Vielleicht erstmal in BMpP oÄ.

mfg chmee


----------

